# 38 and number three on the way



## soontobe3

Hi, i was on here a couple of years ago with number 2 and didn't expect to ever be here again but we had a happy surprise on thursday as found out number three is on the way. Bit concerened as i don't carry well, first pregnancy i had placental abruption and pre eclampsia, 2nd pregnancy i had gestational diabetes, carpel tunnel so who knows what this one will be like as obviously older now too! :cry:


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the forum, and congrats, soon-to-be3! I hope this pregnancy is better/easier for you.


----------



## Ferne

Welcome soon-to-be 3! 

My last pregnancy was awful - bed rest for 17 weeks, tarsal tunnel, plantar fasciitis, nerve damage in my legs,....

This pregnancy has been completely different. Better & easier and I'm 4 years older.

Hoping yours is easier as well.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Welcome and snap... 38 and baby no. 3 on the way! 
My youngest is 10 today so I have quite the age gap, I have had severe hyperemesis but that eased at about 21 weeks and so far things have been great. We are all hear to support you if you need advice. X


----------



## soontobe3

Hi maple leaf, glad to know I'm not only one thats same age and on number three, I have an 8 year old and a two year old. At least your youngest will be able to help, are they excited about new baby? Haven't told mine yet but will do soon x


----------



## Maple Leaf

They are excited. DD is nearly 13 and will be a fantastic big sister and DS is equally excited. They both think it's a girl! Lol
I didn't intend on telling them until after 12 week scan but we took a road trip down to Disneyland when hyperemesis struck at 6 weeks ( and lasted til 21 weeks!!!) so we had to tell them sooner than we had liked. 
It's been like having a first baby all over again, I can even nap in the afternoon of I want as they are pretty self sufficient at their ages. My DD has even done a St Johns babysitting course so we will have no problem finding a babysitter. Lol
When do you intend on telling the older one? - just noticed you're from Donny, I'm a Sheffield girl - been living in Canada since 2007 though so both my kids were born at Calow in chesterfield. Lol


----------



## soontobe3

Hi I'm planning on telling here this next week, tols her early with the last one so that she could be involved right from the start and would hate for her to overhaer a conversation and find out that way. I was lucky last two only felt sick from about 7 weels to 13 weeks but wasn't ever actually sick. Hope will be the same this time. Glad your over that now. Won't be any rest for me this time with a toddler and i work so think its going to be pretty tiring. I lived in Sheffield up until 4 years ago and now calow as i used to live in Dronfield for a bit! Small world! x


----------



## maysiemoo

i'm expecting my 3rd and am 38 as well. Had pre-eclampsia first time round as well nightmare. 2nd time round had huge bleed as placenta was to low very scary bed rest for about 8 weeks ish. Then just as i was starting to relax had strep b infection at birth so had a emergency c-section. Had flipping carpal tunnel with both as well and its starting to cut in again now. To top it off i have done the cardinal sin and lost my maternity folder. Have left a note for midwife but not heard back yet she is only part-time. I bet i don't' get another one before my 20 wk scan next week! I bet i get told off!

I have a 14 yr and 8 yr old.


----------



## Spaggy37

I will be 38 when i have this baby and its number 3 or me also :O)


----------



## zennie

Congrats soontobe3 :happydance:

Am also expecting number 3, in may.
Have an 11 year old daughter & 10 year old son. They're so excited. 
Had my 22 week anomaly scan last week and all is well. Havnt been sick too much thankfully, just looking forward to enjoying the remainder of the pregnancy :D

Wishing you the best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## Quisty

I am also 38 and expecting #3. I have a 4 year old and a 2 year old and work full-time. 
Wishing you all the best for this pregnancy. I hope it is a smooth ride for you.


----------



## soontobe3

Hi all, glad I'm not the only one that's 38 and pregnant, I just feel old compared to younger mums lol. I'm hoping this will be my healthiest pregnancy, third time lucky and all that! Hope enrobed feeling well at that mo x


----------



## Bats11

Hi soon2b3, im pregnant with no3 & i'll be 4mths away to 38 when this bub is born, I had no complications with my 1st two, but did get GD with this pregnancy.

I hope this pregnancy is complication free for you & congratulations!!


----------



## XxChristinexX

I am 39,expecting number 2. DS is almost 7. Discovered one of my old school friends is to be a grandma! On fb last night, she had posted a scan pic & there I was congratulating her on bubs thinking it was her!! It is her son gonna be a daddy!! GOD I FEEL OLD!!!!


----------



## soontobe3

XxChristinexX said:


> I am 39,expecting number 2. DS is almost 7. Discovered one of my old school friends is to be a grandma! On fb last night, she had posted a scan pic & there I was congratulating her on bubs thinking it was her!! It is her son gonna be a daddy!! GOD I FEEL OLD!!!!

lol, that would make me feel old too! Think its prob that hes young not you thats old! Congratulations too. How is your DS about having a brohter or sister? My oldest is excited again but 2 year old doesn't understand yet. x


----------



## XxChristinexX

soontobe3 said:


> XxChristinexX said:
> 
> 
> I am 39,expecting number 2. DS is almost 7. Discovered one of my old school friends is to be a grandma! On fb last night, she had posted a scan pic & there I was congratulating her on bubs thinking it was her!! It is her son gonna be a daddy!! GOD I FEEL OLD!!!!
> 
> lol, that would make me feel old too! Think its prob that hes young not you thats old! Congratulations too. How is your DS about having a brohter or sister? My oldest is excited again but 2 year old doesn't understand yet. xClick to expand...


Hiya, DS wasn`t impressed to begin with, but coming round to the idea. More so than me!!! The idea of starting over again scares me some days, then other days I am ok and say to myself "I can do this".......we will see! lol


----------



## Rikki

Hi I'm 38 and expecting my 4th (although it is my 8th pregnancy).

My kids are 18, 16 and 8. The tiredness is really hitting me this time around and I'm glad I'm only working part-time at the moment.

Congratulations and good luck with your pregnancies :)


----------



## orangesatsuma

I'm 38 and expecting my 4th! My kids are 9, 7 and 2. I'm feeling pretty nervous, just to think how to deal with 4 kids... even just taking kids to lessons or making them do homework makes me drained. Wish me a luck!

Good luck to you all too!


----------



## soontobe3

I dont know how I'll cope with three let alone four! Good luck! X


----------



## LDChezza

I had my baby at Calow 16 months ago and it's such a fab place since it's been done up... I loved it so much I became a Lazy Daisy Birthing teacher in Chesterfield!


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya :flower: I'm 38 with baby no.3 on the way!Our other 2 kids are 13 and 12 :) Like starting all over but looking forward to it :) Good luck everyone :) x


----------



## Redbear21

I'm 37, have two girls, 3 and 19 months :) 8 weeks pregnant now


----------



## DeeM73

congratulations! x


----------



## Bats11

Redbear21 said:


> I'm 37, have two girls, 3 and 19 months :) 8 weeks pregnant now

Im 37 also & have 2 gorgeous girls, 9&7 and no3 on the way!

The only thing im sort of not looking forward to is no sleep, im so used to my girls going to bed & then seeing them in the morning, not having to wake up through the night you know, but its not forever i guess!


----------



## DeeM73

Same here!Hopefully our babies will get into a good sleeping pattern at night :) x


----------



## Bats11

DeeM73 said:


> Same here!Hopefully our babies will get into a good sleeping pattern at night :) x

This is what im hoping, my elderst was such an easy baby, right from newborn, my second wss a challenge for the first 4 months & then she was easy, so this one is going to be a really good baby girl for mamma right from birth ha ha, i can dream cant i!!

Honestly what ever her little personality is im gona love it all even if she gives me no sleep, dont care cause she's my last bundle & im going to cherrish every moment cause i see how quick our children grow!!


----------



## DeeM73

This is what im hoping, my elderst was such an easy baby, right from newborn, my second wss a challenge for the first 4 months & then she was easy, so this one is going to be a really good baby girl for mamma right from birth ha ha, i can dream cant i!!

Honestly what ever her little personality is im gona love it all even if she gives me no sleep, dont care cause she's my last bundle & im going to cherrish every moment cause i see how quick our children grow!![/QUOTE]

Our two other kids were great babies and were sleeping great from just a few months :) I'm hoping the same but like you say this is my last too and want to enjoy regardless,I feel totally blessed.They do grow up so fast :( I guess it's all about routine :) We both have 2 helpers on hand!!!! x


----------



## Bats11

DeeM73, your not wrong there, we will have our little helpers on hand!!

Thats what is so great about having older kids, I never wanted my 3rd child to be close in age as my first two, I always knew that I'd have a gap, I was a little worried if might be too much of a gap but I dont think like that anymore. My elderst sister is 8 years older then me and we are really close, even growing up she used to take me along with her & her boyfriend when they'd go out for walks or the park.


----------



## DeeM73

My daughter is 13 and my son is 12 :) a bit of a gap but I don't worry about it at all.The kids are so looking forward to the new arrival :happydance: they are going to be fab at helping out which will make a big difference :) What's your due date?x


----------



## Dorian

I wondered at first, about the huge age gap my two oldest and this baby will have. M oldest is 17, then 13, then 7. But all three are pretty excited about baby. I think the oldest boy will make it a point to be close to the little one. The 13yr is my girl, and I know she is going to be a huge help to me, so will bond easily with baby.


----------



## DeeM73

I think you do worry at first not so much about the gap but how the other kids will feel.I did worry about my son as he is the 'baby' so to speak but he is over the moon as is my daughter x


----------



## Bats11

Deem73 my due date is 28th of June, how about you?

My elderst sister has a 21yr old daughter to her first marriage and now has a 18month old son with her new partner!

Then my other sister has 2 daughters to her first marriage, one is 20yrs and the other is 18yrs and now has a 4month old baby girl with her new partner!

Our children have already been chosen for us before they even get here, just my belief.

And we are all very lucky and blessed to be able to have children of our own, I am grateful for all that is given to me x


----------



## DeeM73

Deem73 my due date is 28th of June, how about you?

My due date is 23rd of April :)
I totally agree with that children are chosen for us and a great believer in things happen for a reason.As much as we want to plan things in our lives sometimes it never works out that way and our lives are planned for us!! My dad remarried and I have 2 sisters one at 24 and 15 and a brother at 21.There is only 18 months between my daughter and sister!! xx


----------



## Bats11

DeeM73 said:


> Deem73 my due date is 28th of June, how about you?
> 
> My due date is 23rd of April :)
> I totally agree with that children are chosen for us and a great believer in things happen for a reason.As much as we want to plan things in our lives sometimes it never works out that way and our lives are planned for us!! My dad remarried and I have 2 sisters one at 24 and 15 and a brother at 21.There is only 18 months between my daughter and sister!! xx

Yes we can plan all we like sometimes DeeM73 but its strange how life can just change it for us, and make something completely different happen!! Somtimes for the good & sometimes for the bad, we are all here to learn something, once again just my belief, we all think differently hey??

Wow DeeM73 you dont have long to go, any plans for the labour if you dont mind me asking? Im scared of labour my first two weren't exactly like having a :coffee:


----------



## DeeM73

Yes we can plan all we like sometimes DeeM73 but its strange how life can just change it for us, and make something completely different happen!! Somtimes for the good & sometimes for the bad, we are all here to learn something, once again just my belief, we all think differently hey??

Wow DeeM73 you dont have long to go, any plans for the labour if you dont mind me asking? Im scared of labour my first two weren't exactly like having a :coffee:[/QUOTE]

Definitely have the same view regarding life.We are all here for a reason :)
I know not long to go :lol: Don't mind you asking at all,I have to wait until 34 weeks before I can make any plans,the placenta was low at my 20 week scan :( Hopefully it has moved and I'll be going for a normal delivery,if not then it will be a c-section.Will probably just go with what I did last time which was gas and air then pethidine if needed :shock: What about you? x


----------



## Bats11

Hey DeeM73, I hope your placenta moves also, but Im so glad we have the necessary alternatives if needed to help take our babies out safely.

My first two were vagina deliveries with only gas, I did ask for an epidural both times but they said it was too late, this time Im planning to ask for the epidural much earlier so they cannot say its too late, mine were both very painful I must say, but all worth it in the end.

So do you need to do any nursery shopping or do you still have things from your other children??


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks :flower: I hope it moves too but if not then happy to go with whatever,our health and safety come first.
I'm opting for an epidural as a last resort!The pethidine did the trick but might be a different story this time round!!
Oh I still have to shop!!I gave all my baby stuff away after my last one mainly cos I never thought I would be pregnant again!The pram we had would be no use anyway as it was a double one.Anyway I'm not going overboard on the shopping cos this is DEFINITELY the last!!What about you?xx


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee, i actually held onto my girls things only cause i knew i was not done until i had my 3 children, but we had the big things like, cot, change table & pram in storage & the cot & change table got ruined but the pram is perfect.

Ive actually gone a bit silly with buying my baby some gorgeous clothes, couldnt help myself!

I got gestational diabetes with this pregnancy & im a little upset im going to need insulin, my appointment is on monday grrr


----------



## DeeM73

Always said I would have 3 too but with the kids being so close in age(1 year) it never really crossed my mind so to speak!Never thought I would see the day but there you go!Over the moon :happydance: Looking forward to shopping :)
Oh sorry to hear you have gestational diabetes :( poor you :( other than that are you keeping ok?x


----------



## Bats11

Yes other then GD im doing really well, cant believe how fast its going, 4 more months get to meet my baby, so looking forward to it.

How about you, how has this pregnancy been for you?

Ive had pretty bad lower back pain, going to see an osteopath tomorow.


----------



## Bats11

Yes other then GD im doing really well, cant believe how fast its going, 4 more months get to meet my baby, so looking forward to it.

How about you, how has this pregnancy been for you?

Ive had pretty bad lower back pain, going to see an osteopath tomorow.


----------



## dafrank

Congrats :)


----------



## DeeM73

Only 10 weeks for me!!! Keeping fine thanks,just taking bad doing everything at a slower pace and struggling to bend!! Just the usual pregnancy 'aches and pains'!!! lol Good luck at the osteopath :) xx


----------



## Bats11

Wow Dee, only 10 wks!!
My osteo went really well, he is my saviour.
Im out shopping with my elderst daughter today, she's just gone into smiggles shop, its a stationary shop, so im sitting on a bench waiting for her. We've had coffee & milkshake, love going shopping with my girls, my youngest daughter is having a day out with dad, he has a harley so they go for a ride.


----------



## DeeM73

I know it's going in fast!!!I was at my midwife yesterday and baby is lying transverse,had me up most of the night jumping and flipping about!!! lol Going in town for breakfast this morning :) and might do a spot of shopping too :) x


----------



## Bats11

I love going out for breakfast!

Yesterday when we were out at the park, we saw a family with 6 boys under the age of 6, two sets of twins!!! I had a little chat with her and she said that the last set of twins were an oops! & I said to her nothing is an oops they were meant to be! & she agreed, but did say its alot of hard work! Wow can you imagine Dee what a handful. And then I looked over to the right and saw another family with a disabled little boy in a wheelchair and boy does that put everything into perspective!

And Im not joking I just heard from a friend of mine that her hairdresser has just had their 7th daughter, Wow! BIG FAMILIES EVERYWHERE x

Did you end up doing some shopping?


----------



## DeeM73

Wow 6 boys under the age of 6!!!!! Now that is a handful but so worth it :) This is definitely our last so there will be no BIG family for us!! 
It certainly does put everything into perspective.
Yes I got a little shopping :) Keep saying still have a while to go but the 'big' day will be here before we know it!!! lol x


----------



## Bats11

Sure will be here before you know it!

Had my general doctor checkup today & got to see my baby, he just done a quick ltl ultra sound in his office, was so exciting! 

I get so excited & cant wait till she's here, but then some days i feel a little anxious, you know cause my girls are so independant now, not with everything but you know what i mean & then to have a newborn who is totally dependant on me just makes me feel a little anxious at times, only when i start thinking about it, how about you Dee?


----------



## DeeM73

Aww that was nice :) my next scan is at 34 weeks :)
I know what you mean some days I can't wait and others I'm so nervous and scared :shocked: my kids are very independent too and so used them just doing their own thing and now it will be like being back at square 1 but it will be worth it :happydance: x


----------



## Bats11

yeah thats for sure Dee, all worth it!

Im in a cleaning frenzy at the moment must be nesting ha ha

Ive been getting cramps in my calves through the night, this morning I got a massive cramp in my right calve it hurt so bad grrr

Anyway we visited my parents yesterday and mum was saying "you know it would be nice for you to have another one close in age with this baby" and my eyes almost popped out of my head and I said "mum I know you like even numbers but we are very happy to have only 3, 3 is our magic number!"

How have you been feeling?


----------



## DeeM73

Feeling not too bad,had a slight sore throat over the weekend and hoping it doesn't come to much.I've been getting bad cramps too :( some nights I have to get up :( oh the joys!Sleeping is all over the place too but apart from that fine!ha ha
So funny about your mum!! 3 is definitely the magic number :happydance: x


----------



## Bats11

I had a sore throat 2weeks ago & a cough, hope it goes away for you quickly.

Yeah my mum is a funny woman!

My sleep is all over the place also, some nights i sleep really good then other nights its not so good.

Yes the joys of pregnancy but we wouldnt have it any other way would we Dee, cause its so worth it in the end.


----------



## DeeM73

Sure is worth it :) 
Well now woke up to a real sore throat and head cold :( just great!Too good to be true!How you feeling?x


----------



## Bats11

Awww poor you Dee, when being pregnant it is easier to catch colds, viruses, hope it goes away for you quickly.

Im feeling really great thanks.

My girls are so damn cute, they have drawn up their own little calendars and are counting down the days until they meet their baby sister. My youngest read a book to my belly last night, asking me "mum Anabelle can hear me, right? but she cant feel me kissing your belly, can she?" 

Ive started cleaning out the study room as its going to be babies room, its so exciting to do this, sometimes it still doesnt feel real until she is here, you know what I mean?


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee any feeling on the date you think bubs will be born?

Im thinking Anabelle will be here between the 17th & 20th of June, my due date is 28th of June, I have a feeling she will be a Gemini star sign, as Cancer starts from the 22nd of June.


----------



## DeeM73

Feeling a little better thanks but still full of it :( Last 2 days I felt awful :(
Isn't that so sweet of your girls!!! Kids are just amazing :) Not sure what room the baby is going to have,our study is downstairs and the other 2 don't want that room!!! ha ha I'm sure we'll find a way though,you just do.
Not sure what date to be honest,baby was lying transverse 2 weeks ago plus the placenta is lying low.I am at midwife today so will see if the baby has moved also have a scan in 2 weeks to see if placenta has moved.Have a feeling baby will be early though!!! Hope you're well :) x


----------



## Bats11

Hope all goes well with bubs & placenta at the end of the day you will be holding your baby boy or girl before you know it.

There's always a way Dee, we live in a 4 bedroom two storey house, so all rooms are upstairs.

I start my insulin on monday, just need to inject myself once a day thank goodness, i dont like needles but it needs to be done to keep my baby safe & healthy.

Hope u start feeling better!

Im going out shopping tomorrow with my youngest daughter & dad is spending the day with our eldersr daughter, we like to do this often gives them special time with each parent & they love it.

So Dee what are your kids interests?


----------



## DeeM73

Yeah that's the way I see it too what will be will be.At the midwife at my doctors surgery today and baby is still transverse but she said there is still plenty room to move around so fingers crossed!Yeah feeling much better today thanks,think the worst is over :) Do you have to take insulin every day until baby is born?Don't like needles either but like you say got to be done.We will work out the room situation when needs be it would be nice to have a nursery ready for the baby but we'll get there one way or another.
My daughter is into shopping and spending time with friends,she did go to dancing but gave that up after Chritmas,got a little fed up of it.My son loves football and most other sports.He is off to the football tomorrow :) not sure what our plans are for the weekend yet x


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee, i also hope your baby moves for you, but everything will be fine even if he/she doesnt.

Yes i do need to have insulin, once a day till she's born. Ive been feeling tired lately, in the afternoons, but im so glad that i have no more back pain, my osteo fixed me all up!

So are you all better now?

My elderst daughter does ballet & jazz & my youngest daughter does singing & art & both girls love tennis.


----------



## myluckyyear

I'm another 38 expecting number 3! Eldest is 17, then I had my DS last year so a huge gap then two close together!


----------



## DeeM73

Still have a touch of the cold but feeling much better thanks :) Getting a little breathless at times and uncomfortable!!! Just trying to keep myself busy though :) So how are you keeping? I have a scan on Thursday so fingers crossed baby has moved and also the placenta but like you say,it will be fine :)

Welcome myluckyyear! x


----------



## Serramazing

Bufff... be lucky my friend.


----------



## Bats11

myluckyyear said:


> I'm another 38 expecting number 3! Eldest is 17, then I had my DS last year so a huge gap then two close together!

Hi there, congratulations! Thats nice, your baby boy will have a sibling to play with, so it worked out well.


----------



## Bats11

All the best with your scan Dee, hope all goes well!

Im feeling great for now, she's such a good baby in my belly, alot like my elderst daughter was, but my second daughter drove me banannas, she was such a wriggle worm.


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks :flower: still have a feeling that the baby is still transverse,he/she does move a lot so fingers crossed he/she will turn or has turned!! X


----------



## Bats11

DeeM73 said:


> Thanks :flower: still have a feeling that the baby is still transverse,he/she does move a lot so fingers crossed he/she will turn or has turned!! X

I'll hope with you x


----------



## Bats11

Dee, where are you?

Hope all is well, hope to hear from you soon, wondering how your scan went? xx


----------



## DeeM73

Sorry I thought I replied!!! I did make a new thread about it but was sure I posed here too :loopy: Scan went well thanks :happydance: baby is head down and placenta has moved :happydance: I'm SO HAPPY!!!!!! How have you been? xx


----------



## Bats11

Dee that is fantastic, im so happy for you!

Im doing really well thanks, belly is getting really big, im so sure she wont be a small baby!

Been getting a few more braxton hick's lately, gosh they hurt! Have you been getting them more with your 3rd pregnancy? I know im getting more of them in this pregnancy.


----------



## DeeM73

Aww thank you:flower: Glad to hear you are keeping well :) I'm getting big too and have days that I'm full of energy or just shattered!Have had a few braxton hicks but they are bearable!! X


----------



## Bats11

Yes Im the same, energy days and lethagic days.

Had my routine checkup yesterday at the doctors & Im measuring at 27&1/2cm so almost 2 weeks more then suppose to be mmm! But all is well thats the main thing, I do get an ultrasound at 32wks only if I want to & I am going to, cant wait to see her again. Oh and I got to hear her heartbeat, just makes me melt, it was 135bpm.


----------



## DeeM73

Aww glad to hear all is well :) Bet you can't wait for your 32 week scan! I love going to scans,just amazing!!! x


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee, I just saw your post about only having 1 month to go!

I cant believe how fast it does go. 

My girls came up to me yesterday and said 'mum you need to get easter decorations for us, so dad can make our easter hats' and I said ' my goodness is it that time of year already' their dad is very creative I must say.


----------



## DeeM73

I know I can't believe it either!It has gone in so fast!At the midwife tomorrow and think that will be my last visit unless I go past my de date.
How are you keeping! X


----------



## Bats11

Ive been keeping well thanks! How about you?

My sister's 6&1/2 month old daugher has been waking up every hour through the night for the past 3 nights, gosh I have forgotten all of that, but so has she cause her other daughters are 20 & 18, its going to hit me like a bomb!! Thank God my girls will be at school during the day so if this bub is a handful I can altleast rest while she is sleeping, phew!


----------



## DeeM73

Yeah keeping fine thanks,although a little tired and not sleeping that great :( guess I'm getting prepared!!! X


----------



## Bats11

Yes your body sure is getting prepared!

So Dee Im going to guess you are having a baby Boy!


----------



## DeeM73

I think so too!!! Have that feeling!!! x


----------



## Bats11

Well we'll know if we're right soon enough!


----------



## DeeM73

I know :dance: x


----------



## Bats11

Wow Dee you are now officially full term! Thats great so now you can have bubs any day & he/she wont be classed as premature, so hopefully all goes well & you can take your baby home within couple of days of delivery.

How long do you stay in hospital after the birth, as long as all is well?


----------



## DeeM73

I know can't believe I can go anytime!!Just seems like yesterday we found out I was pregnant!Not sure how long I'll be in for just depends I guess x


----------



## Bats11

Yes it does seem that way even for myself!

The normal time frame in my hospital is 1-2 nights as long as mum & bubs are ok, but with your first baby they keep new mums in for 5 nights.


----------



## DeeM73

You can get out after 6 hours here if all is well :) but longer if it's your first x


----------



## Bats11

Wow 6hrs, thats great!

But i kind of dont mind staying in for 1 to 2 nights, our maternity ward is really nice & yummy food!


----------



## DeeM73

Yeah 6 hours!I don't mind staying either,better being safe :) x


----------



## buttercupmomm

Hi! I'm 38 too, and working on #3. My DD is 9, and we lost our #2 at 8 weeks, 2 years ago. I am praying for a sticky baby bean this time around. 
I am feeling very old, but so for this pregancy has been pretty uneventful so...bonus!


----------



## DeeM73

Good luck :hugs: x


----------



## Bats11

buttercupmomm said:


> Hi! I'm 38 too, and working on #3. My DD is 9, and we lost our #2 at 8 weeks, 2 years ago. I am praying for a sticky baby bean this time around.
> I am feeling very old, but so for this pregancy has been pretty uneventful so...bonus!

Hi there, all the best with pregnancy #3! Im sorry for your loss.

No need to feel old there's alot of older mums out there, but i know what you mean, i always thought i'd be done by 35, well im now 37 will be 38 in october, oh well doesnt bother me, i look after myself by keeping fit, always have.

Wishing you a sticky bean real soon x


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee, how are you feeling?

Its our School Easter Holidays, i actually enjoy school holidays, love my girls being home, get to do heaps of fun things, they are at a great age. We went ice skating, i wish i could have joined in but i dont think so, they had so much fun! 

Yesterday i booked them in at an art school for 2hrs, they made & decorated clay masks, its times like this when im really not doing anything that i say to myself cant wait for Anabelle to be here to keep me company, but im sure i'll also miss my alone time & the freedom to just get up & go to the gym when girls are at school, its just going to take some organising, ykwim?


----------



## DeeM73

Just came across this message :dohh: I'm feeling fine thanks can't believe tomorrow could be the big day!How are you feeling?
Kids went back to school on Monday past after a 2 week break.It was nice to have them off but also nice to get back into a routine again :) I will miss the free time too but we'll get there x


----------

